# Mercurial Boost / VarioBoost - use a pre-drilled 3-knob enclosure and flip the pcb?



## Cucurbitam0schata (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm interested in building the Mercurial Boost / VarioBoost. The PCB is a 3-knob, yet the three knobs are not oriented like the Tayda enclosure.  

You think I could get a 3-knob and flip the PCB around on the inside, and simply run slightly longer wires to the switch and the in/outs? I've finally found parts that work great with all the pre-drilled holes (including switches, jacks, 9v)... so convenient!

I quickly doctored up a simple overlay of the schematic pdfs, looks like my lazy plan might work (or brilliant plan...!?). What do you all think? 

Mercurial Boost / Varioboost Knob Pattern:




3-Knob Pre-Drill Pattern:


----------



## phi1 (Jan 20, 2020)

You wouldnt need to reorient the pcb, just run wires to the pot pigs. This way you keep the power connections at the to of the pcb, and the connections for the footswitch at the bottom. 

FYI it’s very easy to drill your own holes since the enclosures are made of aluminum. A bit time consuming for sure, and you risk not having them all aligned perfectly, but very doable.


----------



## Robert (Jan 20, 2020)

There's an even easier option....









						125B ENCLOSURE CUSTOM DRILL SERVICE
					

Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Template File
https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/drill/125B_3-Knob-Type-3.pdf


----------

